

Old marketing with new tools - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/08/old-marketing-w.html

======
edw519
_Inertia is one reason that techniques like these aren't done often, but the
real reason is fear._

I think there are 2 reasons, one for those of us who understand the technology
and one for those of us who don't.

Some of us worship the technology instead of the customer. The technology has
gotten so cool that it has become the star instead of the tool to service the
real star.

The rest of us don't understand what the technology is and what it can do. A
perfect example...

We went to our favorite restaurant Saturday night and it was dead. Excellent
food, concept, and service. Across the street from a 10,000 student
university. The owner greets every customer and remembers most of us. He even
asks how my mother is doing. Everything is homemade, healthy, and delicious.

He complained that he was swamped for lunch, but dead for dinner and didn't
know what to do. After 2 beers, I suggested:

\- When it looks like it's going to be a slow night, tweet your regulars with
a 2 for 1 discount.

\- Email "Buy Lunch, Get Dinner That Week" coupons to your regulars

\- Establish a Facebook presence with daily specials at the local university

\- Offer free wifi during happy hour

\- Advertise on one of the "10 Buck Dinner" sites

\- Build a database for college student "meal tickets"

To which he said, "You could do all that?"

------
DenisM
If you don't read the article, at least read the last paragraph:

    
    
      Inertia is one reason that techniques like these aren't
      done often, but the real reason is fear. We use technology
      to insulate us from our customers instead of bringing us 
      closer.

